# Rapidshare-micropayment-Dagonal Inkasso.



## Nichtsnutz (6 Oktober 2012)

Hallo.

Vor wenigen Wochen habe ich bei Rapidshare 2 Accounts per Telefon "bezahlt".

Rapidshare ist hier der Verkäufer, und micropayment der Dienstleister für dem Mehrwertdienst, welcher die Zahlung an Rapidshare weiterleitet.

Leider wurde durch meinen Telefonanbieter nicht kassiert, so dass ich 2 Schreiben der Firma bekommen habe, den Betrag zu überweisen. Auf der Telefonrechnung tauchte die Summe auch nicht auf.

Dummerweise war es mir nicht möglich zu zahlen, so dass nach der ersten Mahnung durch micropayment die Inkassokeule geschwungen wird. Zu den 13,37 Euro kommen 5 Euro Manhgebühren seitens micropayment drauf. Also 18,37 Euro Hauptforderung. Damit bin ich ja total einverstanden.

Allerdings möchte Diagonal Inkasso jetzt: 
0,22 Zinsen 
34,50 Inkassokosten
21,00 Auslagenpauschale
-----

Jetzt meine Frage:

Welche Kosten muss ich bezahlen? 

Wäre es ratsam dem Inkasso teilweise (Kosten+Auslagenpauschale) oder vollständig zu widersprechen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Oktober 2012)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/254.html

Die aufgeblähten Kosten sind immer problematisch und dienen meist nur dazu, den Schuldnern Angst zu machen. Eine Art Drohbettelei und im Streitfall wird die Rechtmäßigkeit solcher Kosten eher selten bejaht.

Bei Dir müsste man sich dazu noch fragen, wer´s "verbockt" hat, dass die Forderung nicht mit der Telefonrechnung abgebucht wurde.
Eventuell hilft Dir das bei Deiner Entscheidung:
http://www.finanzfrage.net/frage/in...ieter-auskunft-in-exorbitanter-hoehe-geforder


----------



## Teleton (7 Oktober 2012)

Inkassokosten sind als Kosten der Rechtsdurchsetzung höchstens dann erstattungsfähig wenn die Voraussetzungen des Verzugs nach §286 BGB vorliegen: Schuldhaftes Nichtleisten trotz Fälligkeit und Mahnung. Hier liegt ja nichtmal eine Rechnung vor.


----------



## Nichtsnutz (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo.

Also die Serviceanrufe muss ich wohl immer eselber bezahlen, Unitymedia lässt wohl eine Abbuchung über die Telefonrechnung nicht zu.

Ob in den AGB bei Unitymedia eine Klausel darüber enthalten war kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Bis heute habe ich aber auch keine weiteren Schreiben von dieser Inkassofirma bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2012)

Nichtsnutz schrieb:


> Unitymedia lässt wohl eine Abbuchung über die Telefonrechnung nicht zu...


Das geht nicht - dann wäre die Möglichkeit zur Anwahl der Nummer gesperrt, wie bei den meisten anderen Providern auch.


----------

